# My "Theres MAC at School!" Mini Haul



## winkietoe (Jul 1, 2009)

So recently I stumbled into my college's bookstore to pick up a book for my summer school class and I saw a MAC counter being constructed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I went back this week JUST to check it out.. and ended up walking away with some goodies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I picked up:
- Brave New Bronze Lipstick
- Buzz Lipglass
- Pink Rebel Lustre Drops (Ended up getting the last one they had!)
- Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Engraved
- Prep+Prime Lash

PICS:









I love school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Its San Diego State University, and I was told by the MA that they participate in the Back 2 MAC program!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jul 1, 2009)

lucky duckk


----------



## n_c (Jul 1, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow! Can't believe your school has a MAC counter! That is awesome yet dangerous (for me anyway!)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 1, 2009)

How lucky are you!!!! A MAC at school...good luck staying away


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

mac at school - guess i'd already be poor.
nice items


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 1, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 1, 2009)

I am actually glad there isn't a MAC at my school, I would spend way too much! Great haul, enjoy your stuff!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 1, 2009)

ahhh youre sooo lucky! MAC at school! i would love that.. enjoy your haul (and new counter)


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 1, 2009)

Great haul-enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## MissRobot (Jul 1, 2009)

Powerpoint is my fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice haul!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 1, 2009)

What school is this and can I enroll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haulage!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 1, 2009)

wow ur so lucky!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW! You are so lucky that your school had a MAC counter! You got some nice goodies!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jul 1, 2009)

Just one of the benefits of higher education!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_lucky duckk_

 
i 2nd that! heehee


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_So recently I stumbled into my college's bookstore to pick up a book for my summer school class and I saw a MAC counter being constructed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I went back this week JUST to check it out.. and ended up walking away with some goodies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I picked up:
- Brave New Bronze Lipstick
- Buzz Lipglass
- Pink Rebel Lustre Drops (Ended up getting the last one they had!)
- Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Engraved
- Prep+Prime Lash

PICS:









I love school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Its San Diego State University, and I was told by the MA that they participate in the Back 2 MAC program!_

 
WOW! LUCKY! My school only has a boring old Clinique counter at their bookstore. In hindsight its probably a good thing because I would have spent a small fortune in there! Student charge is a BAAAAAD thing. lol


----------



## crystalclear (Jul 7, 2009)

Enjoy your haul. I am so going to write to the head of my university and demand that they get a MAC opened up ASAP. Otherwise I'm gonna graduate then do my postgrad at your uni. Is it commonplace for there to be makeup counters in US Universities?


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Enjoy all your new pretties! I'm glad I don't go to school there...I'd be hella broke lol


----------



## winkietoe (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalclear* 

 
_Enjoy your haul. I am so going to write to the head of my university and demand that they get a MAC opened up ASAP. Otherwise I'm gonna graduate then do my postgrad at your uni. Is it commonplace for there to be makeup counters in US Universities?_

 

I have no idea!  *soglambitious *mentioned a Clinique counter at her bookstore, so maybe its a common thing?  This is the first time Ive ever seen it though.


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 12, 2009)

So jealous! Our bookstore just has boring stuff...like textbooks and sweatshirts... haha. I love BNB and the Lustre Drops!
That being said, there is a MAC and Sephora about five minutes away (walking) from my school


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 12, 2009)

If there had been any kind of makeup counter at my uni I would have never graduated though I'd have a mean makeup stash which would have been a small price to pay


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 12, 2009)

mac at your school! wow!... enjoy!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 12, 2009)

SHUT UP! We had a Wendy's at our Student Union and thought that was the shit. Ahem, a few years ago.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! If only I had known 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And here I thought it was awesome to have a Starbucks around (my sister's university didn't have one!)


----------



## kalesha (Sep 1, 2009)

lucky! my school has some no name makeup that is really over-priced in our bookstore!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Enjoy Your Haul. I Wish My School Had Mac..


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 2, 2009)

MAC at school!?!?!?!?!? That is soo cool!!! (I swear I didn't mean to rhyme).


----------



## Babylard (Sep 4, 2009)

wow wtf mac at school. LOL! thats cooooooooool


----------



## c-marie (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, I wish there was a MAC at my school.


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't believe there is a MAC counter at your school, thats crazy and awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

haha mac at school...such a great idea.


----------



## brightkiwi (Oct 4, 2009)

Now I wish I hadnt left SDSU!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepa1974* 

 
_Wow! Can't believe your school has a MAC counter! That is awesome yet dangerous (for me anyway!)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul!_

 





 Enjoy!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice!  I missed out on the style warrior collection


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 6, 2009)

lucky girl, I wish they had a MAC at my school.


----------



## rororebel (Oct 7, 2009)

I would never be in class if MAC was at my college! Lucky Lucky!


----------

